# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Erectiestoornis viagra gel

## mir02

hoi wie kan mij helpen, mijn man heeft af en toe last van erectie stoornissen.
we zijn al samen bij de dokter geweest maar het is niks lichaamlijks.
nu konden we viagra krijgen maar nu is mijn vraag wie heeft er ervaring mee?
en met viagragel kun je dan evengoed gewoon sex hebben zoals pijpen enzo. of werkt de gel dan niet meer. hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen.

----------


## Nikky278

Ik heb er geen ervaring mee, maar wat ik op internet heb kunnen vinden is dat de gel in de huid getrokken moet zijn om te kunnen werken, dus lijkt mij dat sex of pijpen geen probleem zou moeten zijn. Het is er uiteindelijk toch voor gemaakt, als de gel uitgewerkt zou raken zodra er wat vocht bij komt, is het niet veel waard en lijkt me dat huisartsen het niet voor zouden schrijven...

Xx

----------

